# Process of getting a mining job in Oz



## Tinker Tailor

Hi Guys and Girls,
I am interested in getting into the mines as a casual worker.

My Background:
34yrs old UK graduate, no mining or related experience, British citizen and resident. Though I have some UK reserve military experience - I was in the engineers and have got basic digger and small dump truck experience, though that was over 10 years ago.
I also have a NVQII in plumbing with limited experience and also can do floor/wall tiling.

Now, having gone through this forum the gist as I understand is that its difficult to me to get employment if I apply whilst in the UK. Basically, I need to get down their to the actual mining offices or employment offices and talk to the recruiters. Plus, get any job in the industry you can 
This is pretty straightforward.

My question is that if i pack my bags now and go to Oz on a holiday visa can I still get a job in the mines whilst there, on that basis?
What advice would you give on getting a mining job and how to handle the visa/work permit side?


----------



## mozzie

heya, try going to this website Free Tips To Find Oil Rig Jobs | Oil Rig Jobs
I found this interesting hope it helps.


----------



## Intrusive

Tinker Tailor said:


> What advice would you give on getting a mining job and how to handle the visa/work permit side?


This is the first place I'd look at for the visa/work permit side. Oops, can't post urls so check out the Department of Immigration & Citizenship. They outline the entire process there for you.

I've just recently started a blog on how to get into the mines, shame I can't post links yet! I just published a post on 10 Essential Things to Know About Getting a Job in the Mines. Maybe once I get active status I'll forward the link to you


----------



## John...WW

Hey,

I would also check the sites for major mining companies as they regularly seek green operators ie no experience at all.

Regards

John


----------



## Hobbs

*Mining Jobs*



Tinker Tailor said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> I am interested in getting into the mines as a casual worker.
> 
> My Background:
> 34yrs old UK graduate, no mining or related experience, British citizen and resident. Though I have some UK reserve military experience - I was in the engineers and have got basic digger and small dump truck experience, though that was over 10 years ago.
> I also have a NVQII in plumbing with limited experience and also can do floor/wall tiling.
> 
> Now, having gone through this forum the gist as I understand is that its difficult to me to get employment if I apply whilst in the UK. Basically, I need to get down their to the actual mining offices or employment offices and talk to the recruiters. Plus, get any job in the industry you can
> This is pretty straightforward.
> 
> My question is that if i pack my bags now and go to Oz on a holiday visa can I still get a job in the mines whilst there, on that basis?
> What advice would you give on getting a mining job and how to handle the visa/work permit side?


I have also tried to get a job in the mines and its not that easy.


----------



## John...WW

Hi Guys,

A lot of people experience trouble getting into the mines. There are a lot of media reports about how many people the mining sector are looking for and how they find it hard to get the right people. This however does not mean they will take just anyone. The issue you will be facing is when applying for position based on advertisements in the paper or other areas you compete with a lot of applicants. This usually involves people internal to the mining sector that want to move about. 

Most of our clients have achieved success through finding reputable labour hire companies and taking contract work. From there they build relationships which greatly assists in finding more permanent work.

Hope this helps.


John


----------



## brianK88

Hobbs said:


> I have also tried to get a job in the mines and its not that easy.


Agree Hobbs, Its never easy to work inside the earth's crust, in the heat and dust.


----------



## brianK88

Health is Wealth.


----------



## Hobbs

brianK88 said:


> Agree Hobbs, Its never easy to work inside the earth's crust, in the heat and dust.


Hi Brian

Health is most important but don't be mislead by the nature of working for a mining company.

Many mining jobs do not require you to go to the mine sites.


----------



## prepaidplans

*Talk to recruiters*

My advice is to talk to recruiters and directly with the company if you can. Yes the media says big numbers and having visited sites myself for work purposes there is work and movement but there is competition, outside and inside (locals). There is also plenty of work in the trades here not just mining. Money might be lower but you are in city rather than smaller towns.


----------



## jimmyzak

Hi If you need tickets and some very good info on current mining situations a new company called 'Operator Tickets' is really good and cheap compared to any others I have seen. The contact I have is 0402473984 and Adam is the blokes name
Hope this helps


----------



## cloud1

If you have the necessary experience, knowledge and skills to work in the mines, then why not try registering at recruitment agencies. An example of this can be found by searching LSA Recruitment Mining Jobs.


----------

